# sentra se r problem



## ketosr20 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey I have a 92 Nissan b13 Sr20 de, do anyone know where I can get a inside wire harness diagram? Because I have no power going to my fuse box, dash, light, and fuel pump. I'm thinking it's maybe a ground messed up some where if anyone knows anything please help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A bad ground would not cause you to have no power at your fuse box. An open circuit in the power supply would cause that. If you have power at some of the fuses but not to a number of others, you likely have a blown fusible link. I believe in 92 they were still using fusible link wires at the positive battery cable terminal.


----------



## ketosr20 (Sep 7, 2013)

yeah some of my fuses have power but not enough and some don't at all. Im a check the fusible link wires on the positive cable terminal and work my way from there. Thanks for the information


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, that sounds like you got a bad fusible link.


----------



## ketosr20 (Sep 7, 2013)

So I check all the wires on the positive it was a wire loose. So I move the wire and the car started right up. But while I was driving the dash flicker once and didn't do it no more what can cause the dash to do that


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you fix the wire or just move it? If the wire has a loose connection, you'll continue to have problems until you fix the connection properly.


----------



## ketosr20 (Sep 7, 2013)

I fix it and put a new battery post. But I also have to get a bettery tray so my battery can stay in place


----------



## jenna514 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Problems With Sentra Se-R?*

I have a 1991 Nissan Sentra Se-R 2.0 and i am haveing a bit of difficulty. When i start the car it idles very low and when im hitting 2-3 thousand RPM it shakes it was doing that for a while but today when i was coming from work it turned off everytime i got to a stop. It wont even turn on anymore i dont know whats wrong with it it feels like it lost a bit of power becuase the only way to keep it on is to keep the revs up when you let it idle it will turn off in like 2 sec, does anyone have a clue to what might be happening? please i dont really wanna have to take it to get checked the engine light isnt on or anything so im wondering if it could be the gas pump or something.


----------

